# Chick with a beard



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I was bowhunting Sunday eve. and heard a bunch of birds roost. Set up on them Monday morning and shot this he/she.
Bob


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

congrats!!!! nice bird!!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...my dad has been trying to get on the birds on our property. Monday he watched them walk past one of his stands from another stand 150 yards away. This morning, he moved to that stand only to see them walk by the stand he was in the day before. Not too bad of a day though, he did fill his buck tag.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats pretty cool!

Congrats


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I dated a girl that had that problem. but she also had a mustach too. many of great memories under that Big Top.


----------

